# Novità su festival in italiano

## mrfree

Per facilitare l'installazione delle voci in italiano ho creato un ebuild,  lo trovate qui (bugs.gentoo.org)

Basta emergere il pacchetto e, volendo, aggiungere la voce in italiano come default (come fare è illustrato nel messaggio post-installazione nell'ebuild stessa); cmq brevemente pc_mbrola è la voce maschile ed lp_mbrola quella femminile (anche se lei pare un'inglese che parla italiano).

Provare per credere

```
echo "sa sa, prova prova 1 2 3 prova, sa sa" | festival --tts
```

oppure, per chi usa dmix

```
echo "sa sa, prova prova 1 2 3 prova, sa sa" | aoss festival --tts
```

 :Very Happy: 

Finalmente potrò configuare gaim per la lettura automatica dei messaggi  :Smile: 

A proposito... qualcuno ha utilizzato con successo festival-gaim???

Io sto provando ma in pratica mi comunica vocalmente gli eventi del tipo "tizio è online" "caio è offline" ma non mi legge i messaggi

03-07-2005: Per festival-gaim con aoss https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97836

----------

## Kernel78

Ti hanno già aggiunto un commento riguardo header e licenza invalidi.

----------

## CarloJekko

io mi sono dovuto registrare al cnr per avere quei file ma tu come hai fatto?

----------

## Kernel78

È da un po' di tempo che hanno cambiato la licenza di distribuzione della voce italiana per festival rendendo quindi possibile distribuirla liberamente.

----------

## CarloJekko

Perfetto... era ora  :Smile: 

cmq dove devomettere l'ebuild?

----------

## mrfree

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ti hanno già aggiunto un commento riguardo header e licenza invalidi.

 

Grazie per la segnalazione...

----------

## mrfree

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Perfetto... era ora 
> 
> cmq dove devomettere l'ebuild?

 

Penso che questo ti tornerà utile  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Grande và... stupendo... prima mi andava solo la ragazza... (provatela a farle dire cose sporche è uno spasso  :Laughing:  )

L'ho integratoin kde con ksyait...

STUPENDO... quante risate!!!! SUPER  :Laughing: 

grazie mrfree

----------

## xchris

io ho usato gaim-festival ma molto tempo fa...

l'ho tolto perche' rompeva le palle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

non sapevo dell'esistenza di sta utility...

cmq a me dice :

saytime

The time is now, a little after ten past 3, in the afternoon.

Linux: can't open /dev/dsp

 :Sad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> grazie mrfree

 

Figurati, è un piacere  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

@z3n0

Non saprei... a me funziona

```
$ saytime

The time is now, a little after five past 4, in the afternoon.

Warning: w-_ unkown, replaced with _-_
```

il warning deve essere legato al fatto che nella lingua italiana non è prevista la lettera w  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

mrfree gaim festival in ita è una figata.. cmq per far parlare i messaggi devi deselezionare

announce event

prepend buddy name

e replace www.....

----------

## mrfree

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> mrfree gaim festival in ita è una figata.. cmq per far parlare i messaggi devi deselezionare
> 
> announce event
> 
> prepend buddy name
> ...

 

Infatti stavo facendo qualche prova e adesso sono arrivato ad ottenere la lettura del primo messaggio che mi inviano  :Smile: 

Probabilmente il problema riguarda però il fatto che uso dmix quindi probabilmente quanto prova ad accedere alla periferica audio direttamente va in errore e non riproduce niente, a tal proposito ho inviato una email agli sviluppatori di festival-gaim chiedendo di aggiungere una qualche opzione che permetta l'uso di dmix (come avviene ad esempio per i suoni di gaim), stiamo a vedere...

----------

## mrfree

Comunque il problema di festival-gaim è proprio legato al device audio utilizzato, in pratica si instaura una race-condition all'interno dello stesso gaim tra il gestore dei suoni e il plugin festival; disabilitando il suono per i messaggi ricevuti il plugin funziona egregiamente... questa è ovviamente una soluzione temporanea, infatti se sto ascoltando della musica il problema rimane  :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

ciao, ho provato a fare esattamente come scritto nelle istruzioni in fondo all'emerge ma non riesco a far funzionare la voce femminile : 

se metto come prima voce lc_mbrola e come seconda pc_mbrola la prima viene ignorata, mi sono accorto poi che non esiste nemmeno una cartella lc_mbrola dentro /usr/share/festival/voices/italian mentre esiste una chiamata lp_mbrola così ho provato a mettere quella come prima, però mi da il seguente errore :

```
echo "ciao" | festival --tts 

FATAL ERROR : cannot find file /usr/share/festival/voices/italian/lp_mbrola/it4/it4 !

Cannot open file /tmp/est_27970_00000.au as tokenstream

Wave load: can't open file "/tmp/est_27970_00000.au"

Cannot load wavefile: /tmp/est_27970_00000.au

```

dove sbaglio?

----------

## CarloJekko

hmm... dmix non lo uso... Peccato è troppo forte (un mio amico è disperato perchè non può usarlo su winzozz.. finalmente m'invidia qlcuno con windoze )

----------

## Sparker

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ciao, ho provato a fare esattamente come scritto nelle istruzioni in fondo all'emerge ma non riesco a far funzionare la voce femminile : 
> 
> dove sbaglio?

 

basta copiare it4 dalla cartella di pc_mbrola in quella di lc_mbrola

----------

## magowiz

grazie, ha funzionato!

a parte il fatto che ho copiato in lp_mbrola e non in lc_mbrola (che non esisteva)

----------

## z3n0

qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

mi dite le vostre configurazioni? io uso alsa-driver con -oss nel make.conf e nel kernel open sound system è disabilitato..

abilitandono non risolvo e nemmeno compilando alsa-driver con la flag oss..

help  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Qualcuno sa, almeno in linea di massima, quanto tempo deve passare prima che questo ebuild sia aggiunto al portage ?

----------

## otaku

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa, almeno in linea di massima, quanto tempo deve passare prima che questo ebuild sia aggiunto al portage ?

 

dipende... tmw me l'hanno incluso dopo pochi giorni... altri miei ebuild sono ancora li nel bugzilla in attesa che qualcuno ci dia un occhiata  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Grazie magowiz per la segnalazione.

Ho corretto l'ebuild in bugzilla, la it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild sembra funzionare correttamente

PS: dalla versione it-festival-1.0.0-r2 è richiesto che la versione di festival sia >=app-accessibility/festival-1.4.3-r3 essenzialmente per una questione legata ai path utilizzati, in quest'ultima release (richiesta anche da festival-gaim-1.1) la directory utilizzata è /usr/share/festival piuttosto che /usr/lib/festival; il file di configurazione ora è /usr/share/festival/voices.scm

----------

## Kernel78

@mrfree

ti odio, mi stai tentando fortemente ad inserire nella mia macchina qualcosa che non si trova nel portage  :Laughing: 

Mi ero riproposto di non mettere nemmeno un pacchetto mascherato e adesso sto prendendo in considerazione l'idea di aggiungere il tuo ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

ehm....

qualcuno mi aiuta che non riesco a far digerire l'ebuild al sistema?

```

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r1' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r1' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r1; aborting.

```

----------

## mrfree

@Lestaat

Leggi attentamente le istruzioni presenti nel gentoo-wiki sull'overlay (il link è qualche post più in alto).

Comunque, indicativamente, l'ebuild deve essere in una directory tipo 

```
/usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival
```

 ipotizzando che tu abbia impostato /usr/local/portage/ come tuo portage-overlay locale

PS: usa la nuova versione dell'ebuild: it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild

----------

## CarloJekko

in festival gaim come k-sayit non mimette la voce italiana mi mette la spagnola però quando parla è italiana...boooooooooooo

----------

## mrfree

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> in festival gaim come k-sayit non mimette la voce italiana mi mette la spagnola però quando parla è italiana...boooooooooooo

 

mhhh strano che versione di festival-gaim usi?

A me l'accoppiata festival-gaim-1.1 (~x86) e it-festival-1.0.0-r2 (~x86) funziona bene, tra le proprietà del plugin c'è la sezione con le voci italiane. Probabilmente il tuo problema è legato alla questione dei path che ho accennato in precedenza. Per k-sayit non saprei (uso gnome) però il problema potrebbe essere analogo

----------

## mrfree

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @mrfree
> 
> ti odio, mi stai tentando fortemente ad inserire nella mia macchina qualcosa che non si trova nel portage 
> 
> Mi ero riproposto di non mettere nemmeno un pacchetto mascherato e adesso sto prendendo in considerazione l'idea di aggiungere il tuo ebuild 

 

Lasciati tentare dal ~x86... che vuoi che sia... tanto smetti quando vuoi!

 :Twisted Evil:  muuuahahhahaahahaha  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CarloJekko

meglio non essere tentati... È difficile smettere  :Laughing: 

----------

## masterbrian

Perfetto,

ha funzionato perfettamente, ed era esattamente quello che stavo cercando. GRAZIE!

----------

## Lestaat

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> @Lestaat
> 
> Leggi attentamente le istruzioni presenti nel gentoo-wiki sull'overlay (il link è qualche post più in alto).
> 
> Comunque, indicativamente, l'ebuild deve essere in una directory tipo 
> ...

 

LOL

sapevo già come fare (ho un pc di test che non ti dico nemmeno la robaccia che ha istallata)...solo che rintronato come sono stamattina!!!

avevo messo l'ebuild nella cartella /usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/

lol

funzia tutto cmq anche se ho il problema anche io della scelta della lingua in gaim.....cmq funziona

----------

## masterbrian

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Grande và... stupendo... prima mi andava solo la ragazza... (provatela a farle dire cose sporche è uno spasso  )
> 
> L'ho integratoin kde con ksyait...
> 
> STUPENDO... quante risate!!!! SUPER 
> ...

 

Scusa la curiosita', ma che roba e' ksyait? Anche cercando con google non ho trovato niente  :Cool: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ehm....
> 
> qualcuno mi aiuta che non riesco a far digerire l'ebuild al sistema?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A parte che e' uscito l'ebuild r2, ma il digest l'hai fatto?

----------

## Kernel78

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Scusa la curiosita', ma che roba e' ksyait? Anche cercando con google non ho trovato niente 

 

LOL, un po' di elasticità ... ksayit

----------

## Kernel78

Non essendomi mai posto il problema prima chiedo qui visto che sia il posto migliore.

Seguendo la guida linkata diversi post più in alto arrivo ad un bivio (una delle tante scelte di gentoo  :Wink:  ) ma non avendo le adeguate conoscenze chiedo aiuto.

Scelgo la strada definita pericolosa di fare 

```
emerge pacchetto
```

 o la via più sicura 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/category/program/program-version.ebuild unpack

ebuild /usr/local/portage/category/program/program-version.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/local/portage/category/program/program-version.ebuild install

```

Voi cosa mi consigliate ?

----------

## mrfree

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Voi cosa mi consigliate ?

 

Bhe il secondo metodo che hai citato fa la stessa cosa di un normale emerge ma puoi vedere passo passo cosa avviene nelle varie fasi, in genere è utile nelle fasi di debug degli ebuild.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho sempre utilizzato la prima versione. semplicemente: un comando al posto di 3

----------

## Kernel78

Troppo bello sentirlo parlare (ho impostato che al mio login mi dica "Buongiorno Professor Falken"  :Laughing:  ).

Mi sembra che in kde 3.4 sia integrato il supporto a festival, confermate ?

Purtroppo la mia propensione a limitarmi a ciò che è stabile mi tiene ancorato alla 3.3.2  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> io ho usato gaim-festival ma molto tempo fa...
> 
> l'ho tolto perche' rompeva le palle 

 

ahahah pure io inoltre la mia ragazza iniziava a guardami storto asd

----------

## SMiL3

ehm... neanche io ci riesco...!

```

blackhole smile # ebuild it-festival.ebuild digest

!!! Name error in festival

!!! Error: PF is null 'it-festival'; exiting.

```

----------

## mrfree

 *SMiL3 wrote:*   

> ehm... neanche io ci riesco...!
> 
> ```
> 
> blackhole smile # ebuild it-festival.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Va bene però potresti anche leggere le istruzioni linkate qualche post più in alto!!!

```
blackhole smile # ...
```

 Non puoi semplicemente copiare l'ebuild nella tua home!!?!?!!

Ribadisco... leggi la documentazione sull'overlay  :Wink: 

----------

## Maxxer

Purtroppo errore (con la r2):

```
# emerge it-festival

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-it-festival-1.0.0-r2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Italian-FESTIVAL.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it3-010304.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it4-010926.zip

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Italian-FESTIVAL.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

warning [/usr/portage/distfiles/Italian-FESTIVAL.zip]:  48 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile

  (attempting to process anyway)

!!! ERROR: app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2 failed.

```

Ho provato a fare l'unzip a mano, in effetti da quell'errore dei 48 bytes, pero' poi lo scompatta. probabilmente emerge non accetta quel "warning".

Succede solo a me? L'ho scaricato ieri sera...

ciao grazie

----------

## mrfree

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> warning [/usr/portage/distfiles/Italian-FESTIVAL.zip]:  48 extra bytes at beginning or within zipfile
> 
>   (attempting to process anyway)
> 
> [/code]

 

Ho provato a riscaricare il file 

```

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival/it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild unpack

>>> md5 files   ;-) it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-it-festival-1.0.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-it-festival-1.0.0-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-it-festival-1.0.0-r2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Italian-FESTIVAL.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it3-010304.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it4-010926.zip

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Italian-FESTIVAL.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

>>> Unpacking it3-010304.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

>>> Unpacking it4-010926.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

8 archives were successfully processed.

>>> Source unpacked.
```

Qui tutto ok... prova a riscaricare il file.

Comunque per essere certi ti posto anche l'hash di quello che utilizzo io

```
# md5sum Italian-FESTIVAL.zip

e54ff149497a1b76a3a6b65f62eaab35  Italian-FESTIVAL.zip
```

----------

## Maxxer

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Qui tutto ok... prova a riscaricare il file.
> 
> Comunque per essere certi ti posto anche l'hash di quello che utilizzo io
> 
> ```
> ...

 

andata. grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Visto che gli sviluppatori di festival-gaim non si sono ancora fatti vivi e che non potevo mica rinunciare ad ascoltare un po' di musica per poter usare festival-gaim, ho scritto una piccola patch con relativa ebuild per poter usare festival-gaim con aoss

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=97836

Spero sia utile anche a voi  :Wink: 

----------

## nightshadow

ho un problemone:

dopo aver dato questo comando:

```

 ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival/it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild digest

```

ottengo questo in risposta:

```

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2; aborting.

```

qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## otaku

prova a darlo da

```
/usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival/
```

----------

## nightshadow

 *otaku wrote:*   

> prova a darlo da
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival/
> ```
> ...

 

stesso identico risultato...  :Sad: 

EDIT: Sono un cretino... vi prego.. ditemelo anche voi  :Smile: )

invece di PORTDIR_OVERLAY= avevo inserito PORTAGR_OVERLAY=

devo decisamente dormire di piu...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Grande và... stupendo... prima mi andava solo la ragazza... (provatela a farle dire cose sporche è uno spasso  )
> 
> L'ho integratoin kde con ksyait...
> 
> STUPENDO... quante risate!!!! SUPER 
> ...

 

scusami scrivo velovemente

ksay-it o ksayit

----------

## heXen

io ho questo errore

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-accessibility/it-festival/it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild unpack

>>> md5 files   ;-) it-festival-1.0.0-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-it-festival-1.0.0-r2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Italian-FESTIVAL.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it3-010304.zip

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) it4-010926.zip

>>> Checking Italian-FESTIVAL.zip's mtime...

>>> Checking it3-010304.zip's mtime...

>>> Checking it4-010926.zip's mtime...

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Italian-FESTIVAL.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

>>> Unpacking it3-010304.zip to /var/tmp/portage/it-festival-1.0.0-r2/work

[/usr/portage/distfiles/it3-010304.zip]

  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not

  a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the

  latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on

  the last disk(s) of this archive.

unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /usr/portage/distfiles/it3-010304.zip or

        /usr/portage/distfiles/it3-010304.zip.zip, and cannot find /usr/portage/distfiles/it3-010304.zip.ZIP, period.

!!! ERROR: app-accessibility/it-festival-1.0.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 371, Exitcode 9

!!! failure unpacking it3-010304.zip

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *heXen wrote:*   

> io ho questo errore

 

Sono felice per te ma non capisco dove sia il tuo problema ...

Non conosci l'inglese o cosa  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------

## Apetrini

@Hexen: non conosco questo software, ma mi sembra che gli manca un file, piu precisamente: 

```
it3-010304.zip 
```

 leggi bene forse lo devi scaricare a parte a mano e mettere in 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/ 
```

.

----------

## heXen

l'ho scaricato a parte e...

```
!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/distfiles/it3-010304.zip

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a ricreare il Manifest con l'opzione digest di ebuild.

----------

## heXen

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a ricreare il Manifest con l'opzione digest di ebuild.

 

funziona,grazie  :Very Happy: 

solo che adesso in gaim-festival come scelta di voci ci sono solo le us_mbrola

edit:perché non avevo gaim-fstival 1.1 ma il 1.0, risolto

----------

## funkoolow

scusate se riapro, ma tentando di installare l'ebuild casereccio mi si inceppa, mi sa che sono cambiati i mirrors. Ho trovato quello che credo sia il sito dedicato che ora mi sembra distribuisca liberamente i files, lo riporto nel caso si volesse aggiornare l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## shimitar

Ciao a tutti.

Sto cercando di far parlare FESTIVAL in italiano.

Ho installato il software (emerge festival) e ho scaricato i dizionari italiani (http://www.pd.istc.cnr.it/FESTIVAL/home/download-FESTIVAL.htm#Full%20download), li ho deocmpressi in 

```
/usr/share/festival
```

 e poi provo a farlo parlare in italiano:

```
festival> (voice_pc_diphone)

pc_diphone

festival> (SayText "ciao questa è una prova")

LTS_Ruleset italian_downcase: no rule matches:

LTS_Ruleset: # *here* � #
```

Insomma, non ho fortuna.

Faccio un giro sulla rete e scopro che esiste una patch Debian al riguardo (http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-italian-commits/2005-November/000031.html) che provo anche a applicare, ma senza modificare minimamente l'errore. 

Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho provato a scrivere all'autore del dizionario ma senza risultato.

ciao!

----------

## cloc3

può essere utile?

----------

## shimitar

Pultroppo no.

Ho provato a installare l'ebuild indicato ma l'errore è sempre presente....

non so che fare!

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> non so che fare!

 

Io si: ho fatto il merge con il thread indicato da cloc3.

Dato che Festival non è esattamente il software più usato del pianeta, considera eventualmente la possibilità di chiedere aiuto in un forum/mailing list relativo. Quel tipo di errore mi sembra più dovuto a un errato file di regole che un problema di installazione, e in quel caso ci vorrebbe qualcuno che conosce quelle regole!

----------

## alexbgl

Siccome con il caldo sono un po' stanco di leggere al pc  :Smile: , ho pensato bene di farmi leggere i documenti dal pc.

Ho installato festival, ma non ho proprio capito come si fa a mettere l'italiano.

Mi spiegate come si fa?

Grazie

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da alexbgl

Cercate prima di postare visto che fa caldo anche per noi mod  :Razz: 

----------

